
R.I.P. Enterprise RSS - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/rip_enterprise_rss.php
======
aristus
The author doesn't really make the case for this. What the hell is a 'solid
RSS strategy' for enterprises? What features make a reader 'business class'?
How does not using RSS make you a 'sitting duck', and if so, why is no one
using it? Why petulantly insult people who read RSS in their email program?

~~~
marshallk
a solid RSS strategy is subscribing to key news sources in your field, your
competitors' blogs and search results, keyword searches, thought leaders and
in the enterprise, internal company announcements, requests for assistance,
financial, inventory or other information.

features that make an reader business class = support for authenticated (pw
protected) feeds, a good mobile version, local/offline caching, displaying
diffs when items in feed have been changed, administrative control over
dynamic OPML files, etc.

sitting duck: not using an RSS reader well leaves means it is going to take
you more time to absorb less information regarding your industry. RSS
automates immediate delivery of targeted information.

why petulantly insult email RSS readers? because I am a snob.

\- the author.

~~~
aristus
That's some good detail, thanks. Why do you think it hasn't taken off in large
organizations? Have you talked with anyone at those companies?

My own suspicion: Is the slow, enterprise sales pitch cycle really compatible
with the idea of nimble, pull-based information gathering?

~~~
icefox
I bet is that people simply don't know about it. Even with developers I am
still introducing them the usefulness of rss. And it doesn't see any higher
with the general population.

------
Herring
I don't use RSS either, except maybe for the originalsignal tech & world
sections. <http://tech.originalsignal.com/>

I just took google reader for a 5 minute spin & it didn't seem nearly as
polished. What else is out there?

------
bradgessler
An "Enterprise RSS Strategy"? Is that like an "Enterprise HTML Strategy"?

